# Wie extrem dünnes Kabel verbinden



## [HCD] Velcra (15. Januar 2014)

*Wie extrem dünnes Kabel verbinden*

Hey Leute

 Ich nehm ma an, dass es im Google hierfür ewig viel gibt, würd aber eure Meinung bzw. eure Erfahrungswerte vorziehen, und deshalb ma die Frage an euch.
 Ich krieg die Tage endlich meine neue Karre und hab hierfür ne Blende mit nem beleuchteten Schriftzug. 
 Das hab ich jetzt bei nem Shop bestellt, die solche Dinger herstellen. 
 Heute kommts an, und da sind die dünnsten Kabel dran, die ich je gesehen hab  Für euch wird's nix besonderes sein.
 Getestet hab ichs schon, also Stromzufuhr funktioniert.
 Ich wird die Kabel halt ans Bordnetz anklemmen, mit nem Schalter dazwischen. Wird aber auf jeden Fall was größeres/dickeres dafür verwenden. Nur eben an die Leuchte direkt brauch ich ne Verbidnung von meinen etwa dickereren Kabel zu dem hier:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



 Dicke außen max. 1mm, da sind wenn überhaupt nur 2,3 Kupferäderchen drin vermut ich ma.
 Ich geh ma davon aus, dass ich beim Verbinden die Zugsicherung besonders auf die Isolierung legen muss, dass da eben NICHTS an der Ader ziehen kann ^^

 Ich Dank euch


----------



## MehlstaubtheCat (15. Januar 2014)

*AW: Wie extrem dünnes Kabel verbinden*

Die lötet man zusammen und dann ein Schrumpfschlach drüber.


----------



## [HCD] Velcra (15. Januar 2014)

*AW: Wie extrem dünnes Kabel verbinden*

Alternative wenn man nicht löten kann und schon gar nich das Equipment hat?  ( und auch nich zu einem ingehen will )


----------



## MehlstaubtheCat (15. Januar 2014)

*AW: Wie extrem dünnes Kabel verbinden*

Alternative ist verdrillen und mit Sekundenkleber fixieren dann Isoband verwenden.


----------



## Herbboy (15. Januar 2014)

*AW: Wie extrem dünnes Kabel verbinden*

Du wirst doch wohl jemanden kennen, der dir da mal eben zwei Lötstellen setzen kann ^^


----------



## [HCD] Velcra (15. Januar 2014)

*AW: Wie extrem dünnes Kabel verbinden*

Ich sagte doch, nicht hingehen will.
 Meinste das hält, ich hab Angst, dass wen ich anfang mit zwirbeln, ich auhc gleich die Ader abreiß :/


----------



## ich111 (15. Januar 2014)

*AW: Wie extrem dünnes Kabel verbinden*

Was soll man da außer löten machen?


----------



## X6Sixcore (15. Januar 2014)

Geil.

Echt geil.

Ein Kollege nennt das "Zaubern".

Ich nenne es "kreativ-temporäre Problemlösung".

Andere Leute nennen das Pfusch...


Wenn Du nicht selbst löten kannst, dann google wenigstens mal nach "wire glue".

Aber dann trotzdem Schrumpfschlauch drüber.

Isoband löst sich nach einem warmen Sommer sowas von auf...

MfG


----------



## Kotor (15. Januar 2014)

*AW: Wie extrem dünnes Kabel verbinden*



ich111 schrieb:


> Was soll man da außer löten machen?



... pfuschen anscheinend

Edit: zu spät


----------



## [HCD] Velcra (15. Januar 2014)

*AW: Wie extrem dünnes Kabel verbinden*

Pfuschen für mich selber fänd ich ein wenig krass gesagt. Einschätzen was ich mach muss ich schon selber. Isoband alleine....  is mir schon klar^^
 Ich dank euch allen.


----------



## Superwip (15. Januar 2014)

*AW: Wie extrem dünnes Kabel verbinden*

Litzendraht kann man besonders gut verbinden indem man die Adern miteinander verdrillt. Insbesondere wenn der Draht zusätzliche Stahllitzen enthält welche aber nicht unbedingt nötig sind.

Schritt 1: 2cm an beiden Enden abisolieren

Schritt 2: an beiden enden die Hälfte der Litzen um 90° zur Seite biegen

Schritt 3: die nicht umgebogenen Litzen um 1cm kürzen

Schritt 4: die nicht umgebogenen Litzen ineinanderschieben

Schritt 5: die umgebogenen Litzen von beiden Seiten um die zusammengeschobenen kurzen wickeln und diese so verbinden

Schritt 6: Mit Isolierband isolieren (besser: Mit Schrumpfschlauch; dieser sollte natürlich spätestens nach Schritt 2 über das Kabel gezogen werden)

Ich hoffe das war halbwegs verständlich. So hab ich beim Bundesheer Feldtelefonkabel verbunden die allerdings auch Stahllitzen zur mechanischen Verstärkung enthalten was dem Verfahren entgegenkommt. Es funktioniert aber auch ohne halbwegs. Ist das Kabel an der Verbindungsstelle mechanisch belastet sollte diese zugentlastet werden, etwa mit einem Knoten.


----------



## ucap (16. Januar 2014)

*AW: Wie extrem dünnes Kabel verbinden*

ernsthaft löten ist in dem umfang super einfach ein billiger lötkolben kost im baumarkt um die 15 euro un für son bisschen kabel reicht das und schrumpfschlauch bekommst du auch an jeder ecke


----------

